# DT is still kicking



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I found out my Landlord loves Halloween too so he has allowed me to bring some ground brakers out. I never had time to finish them so they will have to do as is. My landlord has a blowup and a killer clown at the door. Here are some photos. I am so glad that I got to put some stuff out for Halloween this year.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

nice one good to see you can still join us for halloween


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah..... yeah.... yeah...... wahoooooo!!!! wish you could see me doing the happy dance for ya DT! :> I like the groundbreakers... I vas vondering how things were going for you my dear! :>


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am living, that is about it. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You are very velcome my friend.! :> And isnt that a good thing? Welll.. oops.. i mean a Bad thing... LOL (since we are on a hauntforum and all) :> hehehe


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You know you have many friends here dear!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, you still have time for a stirring witch! Get to building! LOL! Seriously, I'm glad you have a chance to put something out this year.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with Dr M! I could send you my cauldron if you want it! :>


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. No, that is ok DFBL. I am happy for what I got.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's like that old song DT..............
"If you can't haunt with the one you love........
Haunt the one you're with"
Wooooooo Hoooooooo from me also, Way to go DT!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's some good news DT. Now you need to convince him he needs a crypt in his yard.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He told me I could have the crypt over, but it would be a real pain to bring it over. Plus it is over 8 feet tall.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup at least you got to put somethng out 
but too bad cuz thatsidewalk area
would make a great haunted pathway


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad you're still kicking DT! I'm sure all the neighbors will appreciate your effort. Nice job.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Good on ya' DT! Enjoy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's sure some bright news to hear!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> LOL. No, that is ok DFBL. I am happy for what I got.


Ok, but only if you are sure! LOL Its just gonna sit in my shed and collect spiderwebs.....  If you change your mind... just scream! I'll hear ya!  :devil:


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

MARK! get everyone out there to unite! yall have one heck of a haunt pull together.

and p.s come back to planetchristmas and get them links back up.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey DT !!!! Im so happy for ya that you are doing some decorating. Its in your blood baby and youd sure feel really down if ya wasnt able to do something. I love the ground breakers you got there. Oh and ya got 22 days and counting......I know this as I am the one who goes out every morning at 4:30am and change my number on my sign heheheheheee.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you WormyT. Last week my landlord and his girlfriend told me that they really like Halloween. It was their fav. I just looked at them and chuckled inside. I have my front page of my webpage turned off but the back door is still open. I showed him my stuff and said that if I wanted to bring some over. So I talked to the wife and she let me take some ground breakers. 

In my sessions with the coucilor, she tells me the wife bitches about me spending too much on Halloween stuff. Thank God for Zombie's contest, I was able to show where the Devil's Rose didn't cost me a lot of money, so now the councilor knows it is just the wife bitchin. Ha ha.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey her bitching is better than her burning your things as mine did. He burned some of my Halloween stuff which came from my Dad. That was the worst thing. Having things my Dad was so tickled about to give me that he found at yard sales over the months only to have it all burned. Ugggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

DT! It's good to see that there is still some life in ya after what's happened to you. That's great that your landlord has a "touch" of the Halloween fever, plus places like that have got to have a lot of ToTs. I sure do think you could squeeze that witch(by that I mean the prop you made) in there somewhere.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the ground breakers look great, finished or not. Way better than nothing!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on haunting your world, DT. 

The advice on here is silly, but everyone here is behind you. Now get busy on that witch!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ya! I wanna see it finished. Im happy your LL is a Haunteer too! Thats great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You're landlord is alright in my book. I'm glad you can have something out there displayed for Halloween.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh, good, Sweetheart!
You're haunting! Secretly, I have been concerned and my heart has been there with you. HAPPY HAUNTING!!


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

"In my sessions with the coucilor, she tells me the wife bitches about me spending too much on Halloween stuff. Thank God for Zombie's contest, I was able to show where the Devil's Rose didn't cost me a lot of money, so now the councilor knows it is just the wife bitchin. Ha ha."

PLEASE tell us you didn't open this forum up on the counselor's laptop during a session!  I'm getting a creepy image of you saying "SEE! SHE'S NUTS!!! The Devil's Rose only cost me $25!!!! SHE'S the one with the problem!!!!"

LOL 

maybe she meant you spend too much TIME on your props? and not enough with her. does your wife know you post to this forum? if so, i'd hate to think she reads what you write. you're a gonner!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And no kryptkittie69. I have learned in couciling that it does me no good to point fingers. Being positive and fixing one self is my goal.

And no the problem isn't me spending too much time on Haloween stuff. She doesn't care about that. She is a busy body herself, she wouldn't even notice. The problem is her kids got spoiled when they were younger and now they are bi-polar. You can guess the mess that it has caused.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

That's good that you aren't playing the blame game.
I've been through a few relationships that ended badly and there was enough blaming to go around (though it WAS his fault).

Glad to hear you aren't blaming anyone except the kids. I think I read a paper on bipolar disorder being created by the spoiling of children.
Fortunately for me, as a kid I had one toy and as a result am perfectly adjusted.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps, I did blame the kids didn't I. Well, I did say my goal was to improve myself. I am not there just yet. LOL.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Deathtouch, I'm so sorry for all the adversity that has come your way this year. I have also been through terrible relationship breakups in the past but what helped me get through was planning for my Halloween set up. At that time it was the only thing normal in my life. So keep your chin up and get out there and decorate. It's so cool that your landlord loves Halloween. Very Cool.


----------

